
Google Would Love to Bring RCS to Your Phone, but US Carriers Are Bad - Corrado
https://www.droid-life.com/2019/07/28/google-would-love-to-bring-rcs-to-your-phone-but-us-carriers-are-bad/
======
theamk
What is the appeal of the carrier-based messaging like RCS?

My experience with various carriers was that the features they provide is
always very late and generally inferior to existing independent alternatives
(the voicemail situation is a very good example).

So let's be happy that RCS is not catching up, because then people will switch
to different messengers which will have chance to provide real innovation.

